# Triple monitor with a usb cable.



## zobino (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey!

Soo. Today I found this USB 2.0 cable. PICTURE:









So i thought, why not use that one to get a 3rd monitor to my computer setup.
The monitor I'm using to do this is a Philips 190B. And it has that usb 2.0 input on the back. The problem is that my computer can't find this third screen. I have tried to use this inbuild find monitor button in windows 7.

So yea, I would love if I could get some help with this . Why doesnt my computer find the third screen...And more important is this even possible?(to connect a monitor with just a usb cable)

Sorry for my grammar mistakes.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

You can't connect a monitor to a PC with just a USB cable!
USB cannot carry a video signal as it only has two conductors.

The USB ports on the monitor are simply for convenience when plugging in usb devices. Connect one to a usb port on your PC. Now you can plug any usb device into the other port. This avoids having to bend under your desk to connect/disconnect usb devices from your PC.


----------



## zobino (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, that sucked.

I watched this video on youtube, and it looks like this guy has 3 monitors over usb

YouTube - ‪DisplayLink: Connecting 3 Monitors Over USB‬‏


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

My apologies, guess I was wrong. It can be done but apparently requires third-party hardware and drivers which the video fails to mention.

See this EVGA's UV-16: Running a Second Monitor Via USB - Thoughts Media Forums

I never even knew such a thing was possible till now. I must remember to check google in future before declaring that something can't be done!


----------



## zobino (Jun 5, 2011)

Is it possible to just buy a vga splitt? so I can have 2 vga inputs on 1 vga 

Kinda like this one:










The question is. Will the 2 screens that share this vga splitt always display the same things?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Those don't typically work well. And yes, both monitors using that cable will display the same image.


----------



## zobino (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey Dogg.

How do you think I should solve this?, I really want 3 screens .


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's a desktop PC, add a 2nd video card.


----------



## zobino (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats what I thought. I am in need of a new video card. I guess it has to be the same card right? so is it better to add a second GeForce G210 or buy 1 new card?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

For best results, same chipset brand (ie: nVidia or ATI). But it doesn't have to be the same card.


----------



## zobino (Jun 5, 2011)

Hmm, thats interesting. So I can keep my G210, but also buy the latest card?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

yes, but you might need to upgrade your power supply. What is your power supply make and wattage?


----------



## zobino (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorry for late response. My power supply is LiteOn 300W.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

you are going to need a better power supply.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------

